# Stalling?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

So today, randomly, i was driving along, pressed in the clutch as i came to a stop, and the car stalled... Never done this before, odd... So i keep driving, put in clutch, stalls again. This happens like 4 more times. Each occupanied with a bad "burning" smell. It's like it goes to idle and drops all the way to 0 and stalls. But it only happens sometimes, not after long driving, just short thottle bursts. I REALLY NEED to fix this. HELP!!!


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

does it happen as your decelerating and taking the car out of gear as you stop?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> So today, randomly, i was driving along, pressed in the clutch as i came to a stop, and the car stalled... Never done this before, odd... So i keep driving, put in clutch, stalls again. This happens like 4 more times. Each occupanied with a bad "burning" smell. It's like it goes to idle and drops all the way to 0 and stalls. But it only happens sometimes, not after long driving, just short thottle bursts. I REALLY NEED to fix this. HELP!!!


sounds similar to when my clutch gave out. I was driving and basically the clutch got really loose and stopped functioning. I could put it in and out of gear but nothing would happen. The car kept stalling and wouldn't start once I got to the side of the road, and definitely was accompanied by a bad burning smell. I ended up having to replace the following on my 96 200sx se-r with manual tranny w/ part numbers:

disc assmbly 30100-4M805
cover assembly 30210-53J19 
clutch bearing 30502-53Jj05
clutch cable 30770-9B410
crank oil seal 12279-AD205
machine flywheel 004

not sure if it's the same thing, but thought that might help.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

funkpacket said:


> does it happen as your decelerating and taking the car out of gear as you stop?


More or less, yes.



matcapir said:


> sounds similar to when my clutch gave out. I was driving and basically the clutch got really loose and stopped functioning. I could put it in and out of gear but nothing would happen. The car kept stalling and wouldn't start once I got to the side of the road, and definitely was accompanied by a bad burning smell. I ended up having to replace the following on my 96 200sx se-r with manual tranny w/ part numbers:
> 
> disc assmbly 30100-4M805
> cover assembly 30210-53J19
> ...


Yeah, I usually have trouble getting it into reverse. But it only seems to happen on a quick rev up to 3000+ then a total drop off the accelertor and a firm press on the clutch and the rpms just dive and don't recover. I usually notice because i'll be comeing to a stop and the brakes and the power steering will die out and i'll be all "Shit".


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> More or less, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I usually have trouble getting it into reverse. But it only seems to happen on a quick rev up to 3000+ then a total drop off the accelertor and a firm press on the clutch and the rpms just dive and don't recover. I usually notice because i'll be comeing to a stop and the brakes and the power steering will die out and i'll be all "Shit".


sounds like what happened to me, but there are many more people on here who know much more than I do.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

matcapir said:


> sounds like what happened to me, but there are many more people on here who know much more than I do.


yeah, but i can somtimes drive my car for hours without it happening.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> yeah, but i can somtimes drive my car for hours without it happening.


not me, once it went, that was all she wrote. It happened suddenly too, I was driving pretty fast and aggresively though cause I was in a hurry to get somewhere, needless to say, I never made it!!! Stopped at a stoplight and all of a sudden she stalls out when I try to move.


----------



## cjawahir (Jan 3, 2005)

hi, this problem sounds like the clutch disc , one of the first sign is difficulity to engage reverse gear, if your car is hydraulic clutch ,you can check for leaks. if its cable you can try to adjust it.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

cjawahir said:


> hi, this problem sounds like the clutch disc , one of the first sign is difficulity to engage reverse gear, if your car is hydraulic clutch ,you can check for leaks. if its cable you can try to adjust it.


I thought it was a common thing for the b14 200's to be a little difficult to get into reverse?? I believe it is something that most of us deals with. Just lifting up a little on the clutch usually allows it to slide right into gear though.


----------



## cjawahir (Jan 3, 2005)

matcapir said:


> I thought it was a common thing for the b14 200's to be a little difficult to get into reverse?? I believe it is something that most of us deals with. Just lifting up a little on the clutch usually allows it to slide right into gear though.




hi matcapir, I dont know if its a common problem with the 200's, but I was speaking in general terms, most manual gearbox if you press the clutch with a low gear in, then press the brake and the car go dead, then the clutch is not working properly. you can try this before the car comes to a stop, slip the gear in neutral then stop the car with the brake, if the car did not stall ,
then its a good chance it is the clutch.
Do test your car in a safe place.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

cjawahir said:


> hi matcapir, I dont know if its a common problem with the 200's, but I was speaking in general terms, most manual gearbox if you press the clutch with a low gear in, then press the brake and the car go dead, then the clutch is not working properly. you can try this before the car comes to a stop, slip the gear in neutral then stop the car with the brake, if the car did not stall ,
> then its a good chance it is the clutch.
> Do test your car in a safe place.


I don't think it does though, i do that all the time and it doesn't stall. It just randomly did that day, and hasn't since.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Does it ever happen on start up?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Does it ever happen on start up?


Well after i changed the plugs it almost stalled on the first startup. But never again.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

*More stalling.*

OK so i'm driving to school today and i get about 10 miles into my journey. It's snowing lightly, slightly cold out, some puddles on the ground, and i have a full tank of gas. I'm coming to a stop and i push the clutch in and start to brake and realize that wheee i have no brake pressure because the car stalled and the vaccuum assist isn't working, oh and i can't steer either because the power steering has locked up. So i throw it in first gear and let it slow on it's own. So then i start up again, start driving and it keeps stalling when i put the clutch in, actually it really stalled no matter what, it's like the computer forgot to put it in idle and was just letter the throttle drop 100% off to the point where the car would stall. If i sat on the throttle for a second or two and let it go it would somtimes idle but somtime it would just go to stall and i'd have to give it gas to keep it going. What's going on here? It seems to have nothing to do with the clutch. No matter what it'll stall, but beyond that, drivability isn't effected. *PLEASE HELP!*


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

could it be the spark plug wires?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The reason I asked is because, the IAC valve sometimes show these types of symptoms. When you depress the clutch, the rpm will drop fast then stall. Also when you start the car up does the idol go up around 1,200-1,500, then suddenly come crashing down and stalls?
If so id suggest cleaning out your IAC valve. Do a search on how to clean it, if you dont know already.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> The reason I asked is because, the IAC valve sometimes show these types of symptoms. When you depress the clutch, the rpm will drop fast then stall. Also when you start the car up does the idol go up around 1,200-1,500, then suddenly come crashing down and stalls?
> If so id suggest cleaning out your IAC valve. Do a search on how to clean it, if you dont know already.


no, really not stalling on startup.


----------



## cjawahir (Jan 3, 2005)

hi Terran 200sx, the idle problem, this could be the mass air flow sensor,the IACV,or the CTS-coolant temp sensor, also your air filter .
I think your car is running a little rich at idle.
If you scan your car with a nissan scan tool , look at the o2 sensor voltage at idle, if its .9v you are running rich.


[email protected]


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

matcapir said:


> I thought it was a common thing for the b14 200's to be a little difficult to get into reverse?? I believe it is something that most of us deals with. Just lifting up a little on the clutch usually allows it to slide right into gear though.


yes, no synromesh on reverse.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sounds like the clutch isn't releasing from the flywheel at least not fast enough to prevent a stall. Any gear grinding on a quick shift?

What happens if you put the clutch in and coast @ around 40+? does the RPM drop to idle or stay up as if the clutch was still engaged?

I'd say it would be the clutch not releasing, but that's usually accompanied by gear grinding.

Try this. As you approach a stopping point, put the clutch in early but don't brake. Coast down for a few seconds (make sure the engine drops to idle at this point), then hit the brake and come to a complete stop. Tell us exactly when and if the car stalls out.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Sounds like the clutch isn't releasing from the flywheel at least not fast enough to prevent a stall. Any gear grinding on a quick shift?
> 
> What happens if you put the clutch in and coast @ around 40+? does the RPM drop to idle or stay up as if the clutch was still engaged?
> 
> ...


1. RPM Drops normally.

2. No it doesn't stall when i do that braking thing. My brakes squeel though.


----------



## Spartamo (May 18, 2006)

I have the same problem, my car will stall occassionally after pushing in the clutch. MY car also idles at around 600 RPM, so I know it's an IAC problem.


----------

